# Boston Symphony Hall



## manaheim (Dec 31, 2008)

I swear you can spend as much time staring at the ceiling and walls as the Boston Pops in this place.  I'm not sure if anyone else would enjoy this, but I just really quite enjoyed looking at the patterns of light tracing across the intricate work of the ceiling.


----------



## roentarre (Dec 31, 2008)

The lighting is interesting but lacks a theme though ...


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 1, 2009)

What patterns! Wow!
Was there any chance for you to place yourself RIGHT underneath one of those squares and photograph them straight out (AND get the crick out of the neck afterwards!)?


----------



## manaheim (Jan 1, 2009)

roentarre said:


> The lighting is interesting but lacks a theme though ...


 
I know, lots of people say these kinds of shots lack a subject and whatnot.  I just happen to enjoy them for the mere textures and patterns.  I don't debate the point, I just like 'em anyway. 



LaFoto said:


> What patterns! Wow!
> Was there any chance for you to place yourself RIGHT underneath one of those squares and photograph them straight out (AND get the crick out of the neck afterwards!)?


 
You know... it never even occurred to me to look straight up.  I have no idea.  I was busy zooming chandelliers and statues and such.  I'm also agonizing over one other shot that I think is severely flawed, but I like it anyway...  I'll post that tonight maybe.

Well, we go every year, so next year I'll try to look up.


----------



## johngpt (Jan 2, 2009)

Being a pattern and texture junky, I really don't need a theme to enjoy this. Your focus and exposure are spot on.

My kids have gotten accustomed to me leaning out the car door to shoot a curb, or nose into the lawn, or chin against a tree. "More textures, Dad?"


----------



## manaheim (Jan 2, 2009)

johngpt said:


> Being a pattern and texture junky, I really don't need a theme to enjoy this. Your focus and exposure are spot on.
> 
> My kids have gotten accustomed to me leaning out the car door to shoot a curb, or nose into the lawn, or chin against a tree. "More textures, Dad?"


 
hahaha... that's awesome.  

Thanks, John.  I appreciate the comments.


----------

